# Caught Today in Ocean Lakes Pond! 33lb Carp!



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang that's a odd looking chunky fish. I love catching them on ultra lights!


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Holy crap!! Which pond?? I'll be down in three weeks!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ocean Lake Camp Grounds. 1st pond after you get in the gate going towards the beach it's on your left hand side. Can't fish it unless you are staying at the Camp Ground or renting a house here.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

We are renting a house from some family friends in ocean lakes...I have been reading your reports about the surf fishing and it's getting me pretty excited...


----------



## nardvt (Sep 18, 2009)

what did the fatty take?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice one Colin!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

I love carp fishing,wish i could catch something that big surf fishing here!!


----------

